

Microsoft Ordered to Stop Selling MS Word - tlrobinson
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/08/i4i-ltd-v-microsoft-corp-ed-tex-2009-texas-style-the-order-from-judge-davis-gets-right-to-the-point---in-accordance.html

======
grellas
For those tired of seeing this topic rehashed continually via recent HN posts,
_this_ source provides much more sophisticated legal analysis than usual for
those interested in the underlying details and strategic implications of the
ruling.

Definitely worth examining even if you have read all the recent press on this
issue.

